# Tamiya's omcat is out



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*Tamiya's Tomcat is out*

Not cheap, but guaranteed awesome!

Video review at the link. I just went ahead clicked the order button without a second thought.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Check the Aug 24th Whats New post on Hyperscale to see Brett Green's finish up on his build review. Nice kit.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

The omcat is one of my two favorite planes of all time.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Someimes I ype oo fas and miss he "ee" key.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

If you do it up in Indian Air Force colours, it's an Aumcat! Aum-m-m, aum-m-m...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The Aussie ones are Womcats.


----------

